# strange shutdown behaviour

## don quixada

Hi my 2-year-old box is shutting down randomly during some emerging (llvm and gcc) but not others (such as mysql). To me this indicates that this may be an overheating issue but I've never had a problem with this for 2 years and so I'm wondering why I would have this problem now. 

I checked the logs and there is sketchy info there:

messages says:

```
kernel: PM: Finishing wakeup.
```

and a bit further down...

```
rtkit-daemon[3854]: Recovering from system lockup, not allowing further RT threads.
```

Doesn't 'PM' mean power management? Is the computer being shut off the the power management? I turned-off all power management settings in KDE but maybe there's a non-gui one running too? 

Any ideas? 

dq

----------

## Angrychile

obvious suggestion: try a lower -j value and see if it goes away. Of course, after 2 years, dust clogs air vents and such, so that overheating would become an issue later in life is not surprising.

----------

## davidm

Run memtest86+ for a couple passes and also look into lm_sensors with the 'sensors' command to help rule out bad memory and/or overheating.

----------

## phobos13013

So I have this issue too.  Its a stumper...  It is causing the inability to upgrade a host of things its depending on including mesa... opengl... and ffmpeg to name a few.  Pretty sure it has nothing to do with -j flag and I have already run memtest in the past due to a nasty lockup bug i encountered earlier in the year which was only solved by waiting for an update cycle to come through with a later 3.18 kernel and new xorg-server/mesa/etc cluster.  Do I have to do this again?

My symptoms are exemplified by a random shutdown a good 20 mins into making llvm.  My PS becomes fritzed and takes a few seconds to discharge before being able to power back up.  Weird as hell.  I have updated innumerable other packages prior to this one and have not encountered this while building other packages.

I found this post which may be related although it says the bug has been fixed?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7676782.html

----------

## don quixada

I ended up getting a liquid cooling system for my CPU and have so far had no issues. It is noisier though which is surprising...

dq

----------

## phobos13013

This is not a practical solution for everyone who encounters this issue.  Again.. this is overheating (which Im not completely sold on this idea anyway)  during emerge of one very specific package (llvm) while all the others go through just fine.  Is the only option to mask the package and move on and hope it all works out in the future?

----------

## don quixada

Yes obviously, that's why I haven't marked this thread as "SOLVED". Maybe someone will come up with a solution...

dq

----------

## Chiitoo

I don't think there's not much that software can do to fix overheating.

Reducing MAKEOPTS (-j) if higher than 1 will reduce work on the CPU, and as such, in many cases reduce heat as well.  A more drastic method might be throttling the CPU frequency.

Ultimately, it would of course be best to fix the hardware instead.

As to why it would happen only while building certain package(s), I can only guess.  Some packages definitely will have more work than others, and the amount of time they take to build of course varies as well.

Something to investigate is if the build always stops at the same spot, but from the looks of it, I'd imagine it's rather random indeed (again, suggesting hardware failing).

Keep yer machine(s) clean, and if it's not feasible to replace heat-sinks with more effective-like ones, simply applying fresh thermal paste can do wonders!  ^^

----------

## phobos13013

Great... well the MAKEOPTS single core j-flag pushed it thru.  Thanks

----------

## Goverp

 *phobos13013 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> My symptoms are exemplified by a random shutdown a good 20 mins into making llvm.  My PS becomes fritzed and takes a few seconds to discharge before being able to power back up.
> 
> ...

 

I wonder if it's your power supply that's dying.  My old box's PS died after about 6 years; it couldn't get the power-ready line up. I installed a new one, and turned the old one into a bench power supply, as shown all over the web.

----------

